# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  utrogestan- nuspojave?

## nova nada

hello cure.   Molim vas za pomoć!!

sorry kaj otvaram novi topić, ali nisam nigdje našla odgovor na moje pitanje.

Danas mi je 3 dan poslije ET, vraćene su 3stanice. Korisim vaginalno Utrogestan 3x2 nadan.   Od jučer navečer me je počelo nekak peckati dolje. i bijelo izlazi, ali mislim daje to od utrogestana. Strah me da zbog toga ne uspije.

al kaj s peckanjem? to nije normalno? kome da obratim? u Zg ili giniću?

----------


## ina33

Peckanje nije nuspojava utrogestana.

Evo reported nuspojava:
- dizanje tjelesne temperature (bazalne i one koja se mjeri pod pazuhom);
- osjetljivost grudi (kažu neke žene);
- češće pi-pi (kažu neke žene);
- ekstremna pospanost (believe me), pogotovo ako se umjesto stavljanja, utrići popiju (dozvoljeno je, doktori više vole da se stave vaginalno i odleži pola sata, ali neke žene nisu u mogućnosti jer rade, nemaju higijenske uvjete na poslu za turanje utrića itd.).

----------


## ina33

Ako je blago peckanje, vjerojatno je neka blaga kandidijaza, slobodno možeš pitit oralni probiotik lactogyn 2x1, to bi trebalo riješit kandidu. Nemoj sad nakon transfera svojim ginićima da te pregledvaju i "razvlače", a šta ćeš sad zvat ZG zbog peckanja. To je moje mišljenje.

----------


## ina33

Kupuje se bez recepta u svakoj apoteci, pitaj i svog ljekarnika jel' sigurno za trudnoću, mislim gotovo 99% da apsolutno je. Sretno!

----------


## alec

uz sve navedeno ja sam jednom imala mučnine od utrogestana :/ .

----------


## nova nada

znam i meni je glupo zbog peckanja zvati u zg. zato vas i pitam

ja sam ,doma, nakon stavljanja odležim 2-3 sata. i ne spaava mi se samo su mi grudi bolne i bradavice isto.

Značimogu kupiti ove tabl, je to sigurno. ne želim ugroziti ove nutra?

----------


## ina33

Ja uzimam. Provjeriti još s ljekarnikom, oni bi to trebali znati.

----------


## nadda

*Nova nada* možda si se malo i prehladila.Obrati pažnju da li je iscjedak nakon utrogestana ili i kasnije.Ako je jakog mirisa i bijelo žutkast,onako sirkast iscjedak onda bi mogla biti candida što ti je Ina napisala.Ali skuhaj lijepo pola teče kamilice i operi se dole u mlakoj kamilici,ja sam imala nekoliko puta candidu i to mi je pomagalo prije nego vaginalete.A ako se nastavi obavezno vaginalete.Nadam se da nije ništa strašno i da ćeš brzo riješiti.

----------


## nova nada

nea nikakav miris. samo je bijele boje. i javlja se par sati nakon vaginaleta.
sad ću ja kamilicu skuhati , al za svaki slučaj 
bum otišla do svoje ginićke ujutro pa bum čula, al nem dala da me gleda dole. ak ne bude nikaj dala onda ću poslušat  inu 33.

puno hvala cure.

svaki savjet dobro dođe.

----------


## ina33

Ma, jesil' ti sigurna da pecka? Pa to ti je utrogestan iscurio, sto posto, mislim, nešto mora i iscurit.

----------


## nova nada

znam danešto mora i iscurit. moglo bi to biti kad nema nikakav miris. ah sigurno je to, pa ja paničarim bezveze. probat ću par dana češće pranje, npr 2x dnevno pa ako ne prestane peckanje onda tablete oralne.  bude to dobar plan?


e kad da napravim prvi testić?  krvi ili ovaj kućni?

----------


## sanja74

> .. onda tablete oralne.  bude to dobar plan?
> 
> 
> e kad da napravim prvi testić?  krvi ili ovaj kućni?


nuspojave su "gadnije" kod oralnog uzimanja. mene tak "umrtvi" da pol sata-sat ne znam za sebe.

betu možeš raditi 14 dana nakon punkcije.

----------


## s_iva

I ja sam imala poteškoća tijekom korištenja utrića nakon AIH (peckanje, natečenost usana, nadraženost). Otišla sam kod dr, i rekao mi da su možda gljivice, a možda i alergija na utriće (nije me htio pregledavati, nego sam otišla na pregled nakon M-nalaz PAPE još čekam). 
Sjećam se da nakon odnosa 3 dana nisam mogla normalno sjediti, užas!!!  :Embarassed:

----------


## lilium

uvijek nesto iscure, koliko se sjecam bjelkasti malo masniji iscjedak,
 imala sam iste simptome kao s_iva i cinilo mi se kao da su se gljivice jaaako dobro hranile na toj podlozi od utrica (i nalazi poslije su potvrdili da su se poprilicno namnozile),dr mi je dala geonistin no nije bas pomogao

----------


## Šuška

I ja sam imala peckanje nakon prve inseminacije, ali mene je još i svrbilo. Isto mislim da je gljivicama pripomogao utrogestan. Tad sam mazala Canestenom, ali ni to nije pomoglo. Riješila sam ih se tek vaginaletama koje se zovu Vagisan. 
Želim ti sretnu i veliku betu!  :Love:

----------


## nova nada

a  da li smijem sada koristiti neke druge vaginalete dokkoristim utriće?
ima koji drugi način da se riješim tih gljivica? ili da čekam mengu
dok dođe? a ak ne ne dođe?

----------


## ina33

Ako je panika s gljivicama, mislim da su dozvoljene rojazol vaginalete i nistatin krema. Ali, to definitivno moraš sa svojim ginekologom.

----------


## nova nada

za sada pali kamilica.  od jučer samoprala 7-8 puta.

hvala na savjetu!

više me ne peče toliko, a mirisa iscjetka nije ni bilo, tak da ja mislim da see radio sAMOO nekakvoj upali.  je to moguće?

----------


## ina33

Moguće je.

----------


## d13

evo i mene. vidila sam da ste pisali o nuspojavama utrogestana. evo ja sam ga pocela uzimati danas vaginalno i jedno pola sata , sat posli me peckalo i morala sam na wc.  
inace ja sam ga vec uzimala prije par mjeseci u tri navrata ali oralno i nisam imala nikakve nuspojave. sad ih moram uzimati vaginalno 3/1, tako mi je prepisao dr. A. sljedeca 3 mjeseca

----------


## Shanti

Podižem ovu temu kako ne bih otvarala novu... iako nije navedeno u nuspojavama Utrogestana, imala sam mučnine cijelu luteinsku fazu, tako da mi je to rasplamsalo nade a i temperatura mi je od njega skočila više nego od Dabrostona.

Pitanje nije baš o nuspojavama - Utrogestan sam koristila od 13. - 26. dc (14 dana), danas ga ne stavljam treći dan (17. dpo je), temperatura mi je pala tako da očekujem danas ili sutra M.
Standardno mi je luteinska faza duga 13 dana, maksimum je bio samo jednom, 14 (s dabrićima). 
E, sad, konačno pitanje: koliko je vama Utrogestan produživao luteinsku fazu? Prvi puta ga koristim, pa me ovo načelno zanima... 

Hvala   :Love:

----------


## Charlie

Meni za 2-3 dana (normalna mi je 12 dana), s tim da sam ga trebala uzimati od 16-25 dc ali obično bi mi se čak i uz njega pojavio spotting 11-12dpo (bez utrića bi se pojavio 9-10dpo) pa bi prestala, i onda bi M došla za 2-3 dana. S tim da sam ja za početak uzimala 1x2 i to oralno, što očito nije bilo dovoljno. Dr. će mi ga sad dignuti na 2x2 i vaginalno pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## Shanti

> Dr. će mi ga sad dignuti na 2x2 i vaginalno pa ćemo vidjeti.


Ja sam ga tako uzimala.

(nadam se da će tebi ta kombinacija sad produžiti luteinsku dugo, duuuugo...   :Kiss:   :Love:  )

----------


## Shanti

Ako će još neku zanimati kako brzo nakon prestanka stavljanja utrogestana dođe M - prošli ciklus mi je došla poslijepodne, treći dan bez utrogestana.

Još jedno pitanjce, jer vidim da to nitko nije spomenuo, ali možda vam se ipak dogodilo...

Prošli ciklus mi je počelo 5. dpo (tj. 5 dana stavljanja utrogestana 2 x 2): *grčevi* nisko u trbuhu (u uterusu). 
U ovom ciklusu su počeli 2. dpo (tj. 2. dana stavljanja utrogestana 3 x 2).
Grčevi se pojave povremeno, svakog dana, nisu jako bolni ali podsjećaju na grčeve kakve sam imala neposredno pred M.

Je li i neka od vas imala slične grčeve?

----------


## enya22

> Je li i neka od vas imala slične grčeve?


Ti grcevi su, cini mi se, uobicajeni, kad se uzima utrogestan. I ja sam ih imala (vise kao neka tupa bol, bas kao pred M) negdje od 4.-5. dpo.

----------


## ina33

Vidiš, to nisam primijetila. Sad sam već skoro 2 mjeseca na utrićima, nema grčeva. Ja bih svaki put u stimuliranom IVF-u imala grčeve, u FET-u i ineseminaciji ne bih, bez obzira na svaki put sličnu dozu utrogestana.

----------


## enya22

Ja sam imala tu tupu bol samo u IVF-ovima, bilo prirodnim, bilo stimuliranom. U onom jedinom AIH-u nisam osjetila, ili se ne sjecam, a FET nisam imala.

----------


## ina33

Biće to onda ipak ima veze s punkcijom i aspiracijom, prije nego s utrićima.... Ne znam. U svakom slučaju, shanti, ti grčevi su ti nešto Ok i ne moraš se zabrinjavati. Jedino zabrinjavajuće bi bilo tvrd trbuh i nemogućnost mokrenja, što su simptomi hiperstimulacije, ali ako si pila klomifen uz folikulometriju, više-manje si pod kontrolom - tad trbuh ne boli, samo je velik i napet.

----------


## Shanti

S obzirom na to da sam ih imala u stimuliranom ciljanom i ovom sad AIH ciklusu, a da su im zajednički klomifen, štoperica i utrići, nekako mislim da je nešto od toga uzrok.  :? 

Anyway, ne zabrinjavam se (u ovom ciklusu ne, ali u prošlom sam bila zabezeknuta jer sam mislila da će mi M početi pod utrićima i to 5. dpo   :Grin:  ), nego sam samo željela provjeriti ima li još neka slično iskustvo.

Ina i Enya   :Kiss:

----------


## Iana27

Samo da podignem topic i pitam Vas nesto, jer trazim odgovor sto prije. Naime, prirodnim putem sam ostala trudna, za sada imamo samo plus na testicu (u ponedjeljak je beta), i s obzirom da sam imala u 5. mj. spontani dobila sam 3X2 utrice. Zanima me slijedece: da li je potrebno staviti ih sto dublje?? Jer od kada ih stavljam dolje se konstantno osjecam cudno, neka tupasta bol, veceras intenzivnija bol kao predmenstrualna, a popodne nakon stavljanja utrica imala sam u sluzi i kapilar - mozda sam se mrvicu povrijedila?? Ma lagano mi strah raste. Da li bi njegova funkcija bila zadovoljena ako ga ne bi sto dublje stavljala??
Hvala Vam na odgovoru!!

----------


## tia_16

Pa utrići se moraju stavljati što dublje,mislim,ako ih ne gurneš dublje iscurit će ti van....Bolovi i malko krvi su ti normalana pojava,pa trudna si :D ,jedino ako primjetiš da je krv svježa i obilnija tada se javi dr.
Želim ti zdravu trudnoću!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## skandy

Vračam se na temu.Bez obzira šta sam prije stavljanja utriča ribala nokte četkicom i  brisala se dolje vlažnim maramicama svejedno me počelo peckat i svrbit.Pošto od doktora nisam dobila nikakav pametan odgovor (osim-a to su hormoni ),počela sam se mazat zagrebačkim melemom ili još bolje običnom niveom.Onako obilnije.Meni stvarno bude dobro.Kad se vrati ja opet namažem i mirna bosna!

----------


## Shanti

> Zanima me slijedece: da li je potrebno staviti ih sto dublje?? Jer od kada ih stavljam dolje se konstantno osjecam cudno, neka tupasta bol, veceras intenzivnija bol kao predmenstrualna, a popodne nakon stavljanja utrica imala sam u sluzi i kapilar - mozda sam se mrvicu povrijedila?? Ma lagano mi strah raste. Da li bi njegova funkcija bila zadovoljena ako ga ne bi sto dublje stavljala??
> Hvala Vam na odgovoru!!


Ja ih stavljam četvrti ciklus za redom "što dublje" i nisam imala tih problema.
Da se nisi povrijedila mehaničkim putem (nokat)?

(šaljem pp   :Kiss:  )

----------


## Iana27

Evo i da se ovdje zahvalim na odgovorima *tia_16*

*Shanti* hvala ti!!   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

1. Cure, je li moguće da od utrogestana imam masnu kosu i kožu?  :/ 
2. Jesu li svima grudi reagirale, postoji li neka kojoj su grudi bile indiferentne na utrogestan, hoću reci, ni bolne ni napuhane (ovo zadnje upravo suprotno)?
3. Postoje li nekakvi negativni, opasni učinci utrogestana (osim vrtoglavice...i gore spoenutih)?

----------


## Tia

> 1. Cure, je li moguće da od utrogestana imam masnu kosu i kožu?


Sad kad si spomenula primijetila sam da mi se kosa brže masti. Ja mislila da mi ne odgovara novi šampon, no možda je ipak od Utrića  :?

----------


## pirica

> 1. Cure, je li moguće da od utrogestana imam masnu kosu i kožu?  :/ 
> 2. Jesu li svima grudi reagirale, postoji li neka kojoj su grudi bile indiferentne na utrogestan, hoću reci, ni bolne ni napuhane (ovo zadnje upravo suprotno)?
> 3. Postoje li nekakvi negativni, opasni učinci utrogestana (osim vrtoglavice...i gore spoenutih)?


meni su grudi nekad napuhnute i bolne a nekad ne, zadnji ciklus bolile za poludit, a tri prije ništa, ja sam pitala doktoricu pošto sam na utrićima već godinu dana kontinuirano svaki ciklus da li je potrebno napravit pauzu rekla mi je na ne treba, i danas sam dr.A rekla da sam na utrićima već godinu dana i nije reagirao na to, pa valjda onda nema opasnih tj negativnih učinaka

----------


## Gombica

Ja sam na ultrogestanu vec 3 mesec,... prvi sam imala uzasne bolove u grudima,..drugi nista,.. a ovaj isto me bole grudi, ali netipicno, bole me samo bradavice,.. cesto pipijam, la to ja radim i bez ultrica   :Grin:  
spavanje,.. hm,.. u jutro mi se ne spava, al navece kada popijem ultric ja sam posle pola sata... bzzzzzzzzzz,...
i ja imam jaci iscedak, ali ne bas tako kao ti,.. meni je samo belji nego obicno, al nista me ne svrbi,.. ranije dok sam uzimala vaginalete uvek mi je iscurilo to belo nakon par sati kada se potpuno istopi,.. mislim da se i tebi to dogadja,..a sto pecka, pa moguce je da ti je sluzokoza nadrazena od tolikog "guranja" tabletica,..

----------


## fritulica1

> Sad kad si spomenula primijetila sam da mi se kosa brže masti. Ja mislila da mi ne odgovara novi šampon, no možda je ipak od Utrića


 Ma i to je onda garant djelo utrića. Ja inače uopće nemam masnu kožu i kosu (upravo suprotno), a ovo sad... već drugi dan moram prati kosu, čelo mi se sjaji, primijeti se izdaleka,  :Grin:  , a koža na leđima, nisam mogla zamisliti da može biti tako masna...
Inače prištića niti jednog...

Pirice i Gombice, znači sve je pod kontrolom, thnx  :Kiss:

----------


## Gost 1

Oprez ako ih morate baš piti-nikako poslije toga za volan.
Vrtoglavica, mučnina.

----------


## wonderwoman

Ja sam do sada cetiri ili pet ciklusa uzimala utrice - i svaki put bih dobila iscjedak bez mirisa, i koji u pocetku ne bi previse smetao, ali bi na kraju doveo do iritacije sluzokoze i peckanja... Nisam sigurna da li je to alergija ili nesto drugo, obzirom da mi se javlja iskljucivo uz utrice :?. Usput, imam uvijek tako napuhan stomak da ne mogu zakopcati ni jedne pantalone i pospana sam non-stop. Iskreno - utrogestan mi je zbog ovih nuspojava najgori od svih lijekova koje sam do sada uzimala  :Mad:

----------


## zisu

> 1. Cure, je li moguće da od utrogestana imam masnu kosu i kožu?


Jutros sam komentirala kako ovo nije normalno 2 dana i kosa mi masna, a prije bi mogla i po 5-6 dana proc. Nisam uopce isla za tim da bi to moglo biti od utrica. Lice isto neko cudno nemam pristica, ali koza se sjaji :?

----------


## fritulica1

> utrogestan mi je zbog ovih nuspojava najgori od svih lijekova koje sam do sada uzimala


WW, s obzirom na iritacije i alergije, da ih probaš piti? Iako oralno zaista uspavljuju...  
Nemam iritacije od utrića. Pijem 3x2 tabletice od 100 mg. Malo kalkuliram s njima, ujutro, sat vremena prije izlaska iz kuće ih stavim vaginalno - da ne bih zaspala. Popodne i navečer ih popijem. Meni je fino od njih, uninaju me, vučem se po kući s dekicom, spavam ko beba.   :Embarassed:  
U nedjelju me oko 9 probudila uzasno jaka glad, ustala sam, napravila dva oveća tosta, smazala ih u trenu, vratila se u krevet i spavala do podne.  :shock:

Eto...utrići probudili lijenčinu u meni!   :Smile:

----------


## fritulica1

> Jutros sam komentirala kako ovo nije normalno 2 dana i kosa mi masna, a prije bi mogla i po 5-6 dana proc. Nisam uopce isla za tim da bi to moglo biti od utrica. Lice isto neko cudno nemam pristica, ali koza se sjaji


 Zisu sestro, ah... što blistamo!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## zisu

> Zisu sestro, ah... što blistamo!!!


Da je bar ljeto pa bi se pravila da idem na plazu, lagano nauljena za osuncan izgled   :Laughing: 
a ovako ostavit cu ljudima da razmisljaju o mom novom tenu, mozda pomisle da je to onako IN ovu zimu.

----------


## fritulica1

> Da je bar ljeto pa bi se pravila da idem na plazu, lagano nauljena za osuncan izgled  
> a ovako ostavit cu ljudima da razmisljaju o mom novom tenu, mozda pomisle da je to onako IN ovu zimu.


Za krepat.   :Laughing:  
Naravno da je IN. Mat je OUT. A kosa...nosi se "mokar" izgled, naročito pri izrastu.   :Laughing:  

Gibam s ove teme, da ne dobijem žuti karton   :Grin:  .

----------


## Gombica

jooj pa i ja moram da je perem svaki drugi dan ,... eto sad mi je jasno,.. ma imam ja jos nus pojava ne mogu ih sve ni nabrojiti,.. i meni je stomak kao da mi je neko stavio kosarkasku loptu, tesko idem u wc za nesto ozbiljnije al za pipi sam majstor  :Grin:   definitivno i meni najgori lek koji sam popila ikada u zivotu,.. uzas! najgore mi je od svega jer pored ovih efekata ultrica ne mogu da procitam eventuane znake trudnoce,.. nocas sam se probudila u sred noci - sapvam potrbuske, i grudi su me toliko bolele da sam prvi put u zivotu spavala na ledjima,..  :Rolling Eyes:   eh, cure, drzite se,.. meni samo nije jasno, koliku dozu pijete? ja pijem 2x1,.. tj. tako sam razumela dr, jer je na izvestaju pretipkala pa napisala 2x21 i sad sam se zapitala jel sam dobro protumacila, da nije 2x2? ufff,.. a inace ultric je ovde skup bas,ne znam kako kod vas u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## Gombica

i kazite vi cure meni kako ja da idem na ispit? moram da vozim, a posle ultrica nisam za voznju, a pijem ih rano ujutru, sto znaci da me slogiraju taman dok sednem za volan  :/

----------


## pirica

ja sam na ultra dozi 3x2, ali ja ih stavljam vaginalno pa imam manje nuspojava, nikada ih isam popila

----------


## Gombica

jel tacno da se iste pilule stavljaju i vaginalno i piju oralno? meni to totalno freak zvuci  :/

----------


## pirica

> jel tacno da se iste pilule stavljaju i vaginalno i piju oralno? meni to totalno freak zvuci  :/


da

----------


## Charlie

U RH košta oko 45 kuna kutija.

----------


## Gombica

> U RH košta oko 45 kuna kutija.


 :shock: to je upola jeftinije nego ovde ,.. ovde je oko 15 evra jedna

----------


## wonderwoman

Cure, znate li slucajno moze li se koristiti Crinone gel umjesto Utrogestana obzirom da je i jedno i drugo progesteron? Izludit cu vise od ovih utrica  :Sad:

----------


## uporna

Pa u IVF klinici daju taj gel samo nisam sigurna da li ga još kombiniraju sa utrićima. Bude ti se neko već javio a ti vidi sa docom. S time da ti je gel skuplji čini mi se.

----------


## ia30

U IVF polikl.idu i Crinone gel(vaginalno)i utrići(oralno)...

----------


## Ginger

je li istina da utrići, kad se koriste vaginalno, imaju manje nuspojava nego kad se koriste oralno? mislim, tako sam shvatila...
ja sam na ivf pol. al bi tražila dr. dopuštenje da ih koristim vaginalno (mislim, na poslu i treba koncenteracija pa zato... da ne budem baš skroz smušena...)

----------


## ia30

Ginger,u pravu si...vrtoglavica,smušenost i ostale nuspojave vezane su za oralno uzimanje utrića...hoće li biti previše i gel i utriće vaginalno,obično razdvajaju,ali najbolje pitaj doc?!

----------


## luni

:shock: A joj sada ste me uplašile! Ja sutra krećem sa utrićima 3 x 2 vaginalno i sada si mislim Bože kakva ću biti sutra, hoću zaspati ujutro na posao (planiram ih staviti sat prije nego krenem), hoću biti ovakva ili onakva na poslu od njih. Nisam baš oduševljena sa time šta sam ovdje pročitala. Javim sutra nuspojave.

----------


## Gombica

luni, nemoj toliko da brines, nemaju svi iste nus pojave  :Smile: 
ja sam prvi mesec umirala, al sam drugi bez problema prezivela,.. a bogami i treci   :Grin:  
nije to toliko strasno,.. jeste da ti se spava, da si bez volje i da te cike bole, al nista to nije mnogo strasnije od PMS-a  :Rolling Eyes:  
ajde, samo napred,.. pa nek bude sa srecom   :Wink:

----------


## fritulica1

> Ja sutra krećem sa utrićima 3 x 2 vaginalno


 Mislim da vaginalno nećeš osjetiti neke jake nuspojave...

----------


## Zeljka33

> je li istina da utrići, kad se koriste vaginalno, imaju manje nuspojava nego kad se koriste oralno? mislim, tako sam shvatila...
> ja sam na ivf pol. al bi tražila dr. dopuštenje da ih koristim vaginalno (mislim, na poslu i treba koncenteracija pa zato... da ne budem baš skroz smušena...)


Ginger, meni su na IVF poliklinici dali da između punkcije i transfera uzimam oralno, a nakon transfera vaginalno

----------


## neya

Cure, mislim da se ne trebate toliko brinuti zbog nuspojava utrića, sve je individualno. Ja sam ih uzimala u svim kombinacijama i vaginalno nisam imala nikakve nuspojave, a oralno malo uspavljuju, ali da nisam razmišljala o tome da je to od njih i proučavala svoje reakcije na lijekove (što valjda sve radimo kad smo u postupcima) ne bi ni skužila, pripisala bi to lošoj biometeorološkoj prognozi (a još sam uz njih pila i normabele  pa je pospanost možda bila i od njih).
Ne mogu reći ni da sam bila bezvoljna, nego recimo ugodno opuštena.




> je li istina da utrići, kad se koriste vaginalno, imaju manje nuspojava nego kad se koriste oralno? mislim, tako sam shvatila... 
> ja sam na ivf pol. al bi tražila dr. dopuštenje da ih koristim vaginalno (mislim, na poslu i treba koncenteracija pa zato... da ne budem baš skroz smušena...)


Ginger, mislim da bi mogla kombinirati, preko dana vaginalno, a onda navečer popiti utriće i staviti crinone. Ja sam u postupcima u kojima sam dobila crinone, utiće pila, a kada mi nije prepisan  crinon, onda sam ih stavljala. Ipak provjeri s dr. da ne bi pomoćne tvari iz crinona bile u nekoj interakciji s onima iz utrogestana.




> Cure, znate li slucajno moze li se koristiti Crinone gel umjesto Utrogestana obzirom da je i jedno i drugo progesteron? Izludit cu vise od ovih utrica


Wonderwoman, mislim da nema zapreke da zamijeniš utiće sa crinonom, razlika je u pomoćnim tvarima i u tome što u crinonu ima 90 mg progesterona, a u utrićima 100 mg. 
I u cijeni (to je i najveća razlika).

Kad sam se već raspisala onda još i jedno upozorenje curama koje će koristiti crinone. Ja sam se negdje treći, četvrti dan od početka korištenja totalno spaničarila da sam dobila gaaaadnuu candidu, jer su iz mene počele izlaziti siraste bijele nakupine. Nije bilo ni bolova ni peckanja, samo taj iscjedak. Ali je ispalo da su to samo pomoćne tvari koje se nisu skroz apsorbirale.
Pa ako se još nekom desi da ne brine!

----------


## luni

Ma ništa mi nije. Sve gledam hoću imati kakve simptome, ono ništa. Kao nova. :D

----------


## Ginger

cure   :Kiss:   hvala, zapamtit ću za drugi put...

----------


## luni

Hm, prijavljujem 2. dan utrića. Grudi napetije i pomalo počinju boljeti, malo sam bezvoljna i nervozna, e sada jel to od njih ili onako bez veze nemam pojma. MM kaže da ne "brojim" ništa manje ni više nego inače   :Laughing:   , ali kako kaže gombica ništa strašno kao neki PMS

----------


## Gombica

luni, bice ti lakse sa vremenom  :Smile:  svaki mesec je lakse,.. valjda se organizam navikne,.. a ja jedino sto imam da me izludjuje su jako bolne grudi,. toliko bole da nema spavanja na stomaku,.. i taaaako mi prijaju MM hladne ruke kad stavi na njih   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   isproban recept

----------


## luni

> Hm, prijavljujem 2. dan utrića. Grudi napetije i pomalo počinju boljeti, malo sam bezvoljna i nervozna, e sada jel to od njih ili onako bez veze nemam pojma. MM kaže da ne "brojim" ništa manje ni više nego inače    , ali kako kaže gombica ništa strašno kao neki PMS


Ispravljam, Grudi ubijaju, poludjet ću. Ne mogu spavati na stomaku, ne mogu hodati, ne mogu bez grudnjaka, ne mogu sa grudnjakom. Užaš. Ali ne muči me to što tako jako bole, nego bradavice  :shock:  žare, peku, katastrofa. E drage moje šta sve nećemo za malog   :Saint:

----------


## Dodirko

Meni se od utirća iznimno spavala iako sam ih koristila vaginalno.  Sa onim upodne sam jedva izdržala budna.

Bilo je to slatko vrijeme zimskog sna od minimalno 10 sati dnevno.

----------


## luni

:/ Imam pitanje. Jel se smiju normalno imati odnose dok se stavljaju utrići - vaginalno.

----------


## luni

Ups sorry i još nešta. Danas me ubijaju jajnici i imam osjećaj da ću dobiti svaki tren. Jel moguće dobiti M u pola korištenja utrića ili se M dobiva tek nakon prestanka korištenja i u kojem vremenu otprilike.

----------


## Tia

> :/ Imam pitanje. Jel se smiju normalno imati odnose dok se stavljaju utrići - vaginalno.


meni je doc govorila ništa od keksa do bete



> Ups sorry i još nešta. Danas me ubijaju jajnici i imam osjećaj da ću dobiti svaki tren. Jel moguće dobiti M u pola korištenja utrića ili se M dobiva tek nakon prestanka korištenja i u kojem vremenu otprilike.


mislim da većina cura ne dobije M dok ne prestane s utrićima. Meni bi utrići produžili ciklus, no M bi došla i preko njih.

----------


## borka

Evo malo podižem temu, jer mi trebaju vaša iskustva.

Imala sam stimulaciju klomifenom, zatim ciljanje odnose i od ponedjeljka - 17dc koristim turogestan 2X2.

Otprilike nakon 2 dana, znači 19 dc osjećam probadanje u jajnicima, jako sam napuhnuta, trbuh mi je tvrd. bila sam se ponadala da su to možda neki jako, jako uranjeni simptomi trudnoće   :Embarassed:  

No danas sam ujutro zaboravila staviti utrogestan, otišla sam na posao, također zaboravila ponijeti utriće sa sobom i sada primjećujem da me ništa ne boli, nisam napuhnuta. Zar je zaista moguće da ja tako jako ragiram na utriće, a stavljam ih vaginalno  :? Na kutiji piše da nema nuspojava ukoliko se stavljaju vaginalno :?

----------


## borka

Evo malo podižem temu, jer mi trebaju vaša iskustva.

Imala sam stimulaciju klomifenom, zatim ciljanje odnose i od ponedjeljka - 17dc koristim turogestan 2X2.

Otprilike nakon 2 dana, znači 19 dc osjećam probadanje u jajnicima, jako sam napuhnuta, trbuh mi je tvrd. bila sam se ponadala da su to možda neki jako, jako uranjeni simptomi trudnoće   :Embarassed:  

No danas sam ujutro zaboravila staviti utrogestan, otišla sam na posao, također zaboravila ponijeti utriće sa sobom i sada primjećujem da me ništa ne boli, nisam napuhnuta. Zar je zaista moguće da ja tako jako ragiram na utriće, a stavljam ih vaginalno  :? Na kutiji piše da nema nuspojava ukoliko se stavljaju vaginalno :?

----------


## mu

i meni je bila trbušina bila od utrića.
 mislim da je jedina razlika u nuspojavama: kaj ti se spava ak ih piješ, a ak ih stavljaš vaginalno, onda ne...barem tak mislim.

----------


## borka

Je, izgleda da je napet trbuh i bol u jajnicima ipak od utrića. Evo cijeli dan danas na poslu i ništa me ne boli.
Nadam se da neće biti velika šteta što sam 2 tabletice propustila  :?

----------


## borka

Je, izgleda da je napet trbuh i bol u jajnicima ipak od utrića. Evo cijeli dan danas na poslu i ništa me ne boli.
Nadam se da neće biti velika šteta što sam 2 tabletice propustila  :?

----------


## zubica

Vidim da nitko ne spominje glad.

Od kad sam počela s utićima konstantno osjećam neutaživu i neopisivu glaaaaad. Ne mogu prestat jesti. Udebljat ću se ko svinja...a do bete još 10 dana  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ameli

ja nisam od utrića imala nikakve nuspojave, osim što sam imala malo tvrđu stolicu a od spavanje i mantanja ništa.

----------


## Ginger

ja ih uzimam oralno 3x1
-prva tri dana (od punkcije do transfera) sam doslovce prespavala, još koja 3 dana mi se jače spavalo, a nakon toga ništa (trenutno me muči nesanica, al mislim da to nema veze s utrogestanima)
-cike su mi jaaaako osjetljive, ne smijem ih ni dotaknuti, čak me i majica smeta. i narasle su (ova nuspojava mi se sviđa   :Grin:  )
-vrtoglavice nemam
-napadaje gladi također nemam, jedem normalno kao i prije, i još dodatno pazim da bude raznovrsno i zdravo

----------


## silkica

Ja se osjećam kao i obično(5 dan ih koristim vaginalno).Ni napuhnutog trbuha,ni osjetljivih grudi,ništa...
Osim što sam,kao i Ameli,primjetila da imam malo tvrđu stolicu.

----------


## Ginger

eh da, ja već nekoliko dana imam povremene grčeve, kao pred M
stolica čist fajn - jogurt dnevno (iako baš ne volim mliječne proizvode :/ )

----------


## Maya ZG

Ja nikakve nuspojave nemam. Dnevno 1 do 2 bioaktiva. Jedem malo više i moram se suzdržavati ali to je više od dosade dok se čeka beta (i ne radi ništa) nego od terapije! Voljela bi da bar nekaj osjećam da mogu umišljati trudnoću... ali ništa! Ponekad malo zaboli jajnik i to onaj na kojem nije bila punkcija.... Ko da je ovulacija.

----------


## Ginger

pitanjce - kako jako vas bole cike od utića?
mene ono  :shock:  rasturaju, al doslovce se ne smijem dotaknuti
pošto prvi put koristim utriće, zanima me jel to uobičajeno?
mm se nada da je to nuspojava nečeg drugog   :Smile:   - vječiti optimista

----------


## alec

*Ginger* - i mene su rasturale cike. na žalost bile je samo od utrića, ali tebi vibram da je ipak ono drugo ~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:  .

----------


## Ginger

alec   :Kiss:   ma znam da je to od utrića, al ovaj moj...

----------


## alec

tako je i mm bio prvi put, a sada on mene podsjeća da sam nna utrićima kad se zaboravim i počnem fantazirati.

----------


## ici

ja sam imala klasične nuspojave:zatvor,bol u jajnicina .leđima ali desila mi se još jedna neobična stvar zadnj dan prije vađenja bete mi je bilo loše cijeli dan mučnina da bi na kraju pala u nesvjest (jadan MM u panici zvao i policiju i prvu pomoć),vrlo brzo sam došla sebi ali sam kasnije dušu ispovračala.To me sve navelo da posumnjam da je to to ali nažalost ništa beta je bila 0,100.

----------


## Ginger

da nadopunim - u ovom psotupku (prirodnjak) sam od punkcije do transfera uzimala 3x1 oralno, a nakon transfera 3x2 vaginalno
ovaj put mi se uopće ne spava - pa čak ni u onom periodu dok sam ih uzimala oralno
cike mi nisu baš nešto narasle, tek malo u zadnjih par dana (danas mi je 7 dana od et-a), a nisu niti onako jako osjetljive (tek malo)
napadaje gladi nemam, čak jedem i manje nego prije - nekako mi ništa nije fino  :/ 
malo sam napuhnuta, a zatvot me ubi - ne pomaže ni bioaktiv
kod vaginalnog korištenja mi se ne sviđa što svako malo prćkam i turkam tamo dolje i imam panični strah da tako ne pokupim nekakvu beštiju :/

----------


## tikica_69

ja osim nadutosti u trbuhu, hvala bogu nemam nikave simptome od svih ovih koje sam tu procitala da imate...jedino jos mozda ko Ginger smanjen apetit   :Smile:

----------


## Davorka SN

Pa da se i ja uključim u vašu temu.Ja već više od dva tjedna uzimam utriće i moram priznati da osim istih simptoma kao i vi imam osječaj da mi nečeg fali mislim na hranu pa pojedem nekoliko voća i popijem do dvije litre prirodnih sokova (kad mi se više ne da jesti) a uz tv grickam bademe i neslani kikiriki -osječam se ko vjeverica  :Grin:  Doduše za vrijeme ručka ,kad je u pitanju prava hrana pojedem upola manje  nego inače,na sreču.

----------


## Kjara

Joj ja vec mislila da nesto nije u redu jer od svih simptoma koje ste gore spomenule i ja imam: kosa mi se masti da ju mogu prati svaki dr.dan, koza mi se brze masti, trbuh tvrd, napuhnut i ogroman, zatvor po 2-3 dana, non stop piskanje i ponekad grcevi u trbuhu, ali to stvarno mislim da je od zatvora, e da i spava mi se da bi mogla non stop spavati. Inace utrice stavljam od 28.02. 3x2 kom, vec sam i svog ginica pitala jel to normalno kaze on da je, a sad vidim i kod vas takve simptome i malo mi lakse. 
17.03. cekam betu pa cemo vidjeti

----------


## Dodirko

Ajde da pitam ovdje..

Kako sigurno staviti utrogestan a da na unesemo gljivice ili bakterije?
Prsti nam sigurno nisu sterilni....   :/

----------


## pirica

> Ajde da pitam ovdje..
> 
> Kako sigurno staviti utrogestan a da na unesemo gljivice ili bakterije?
> Prsti nam sigurno nisu sterilni....   :/


e da, ja mislim da sam ih dobila (mislim gljivice) :/ , sad ih se hitno moram rješit, a čim sam počela pit utrogestan a ne ga stavljat osjetila sam da se malo stanje popravilo

----------


## Ginger

Dodirko, ja prvo ruke dobro operem antibakterijskim sapunom, a onda na blazinicu stavim alkohol i istrljam prste (naročito onaj s kojim guram tabletice)
sačekam da se malo posuše, jer me inače peče i to je to...
ne znam kako bih drugačije

----------


## Ginger

pirica, možda je i iritacija u pitanju?

----------


## Dodirko

A sterilne rukavice?

----------


## pirica

> pirica, možda je i iritacija u pitanju?


a ne znam  :/ 
kad ih stavljam 10 dana onda me tamo 8-9 dan počme peckat, ali čim ih prestanem stavljat prestane peckanje, a sad mi baš i ne prestaje

----------


## Ginger

a ne znam... jesu pakirane svaka za sebe?
ako ne, kako onda znati da se nije nešto na njih prikeljilo?
i kako se uopće manifestiraju gljivice?

inače, mislim da ja nisam ništa pokupila, a fakat utriće koristim duuuugo

----------


## Ginger

> kad ih stavljam 10 dana onda me tamo 8-9 dan počme peckat, ali čim ih prestanem stavljat prestane peckanje, a sad mi baš i ne prestaje


hm, ne znam draga... možda najbolje da pitaš ginića...

----------


## alec

meni se gljivice manifestiraju sa peckanjem, svrbežom i sirastim iscjetkom.

----------


## pirica

> pirica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  kad ih stavljam 10 dana onda me tamo 8-9 dan počme peckat, ali čim ih prestanem stavljat prestane peckanje, a sad mi baš i ne prestaje
> 
> 
> hm, ne znam draga... možda najbolje da pitaš ginića...


a idem u sri kod ginićke
iscjedak je vodenast, svrbeža nema, ali ima peckanja
i kupila sam canesten

----------


## skandy

kada sam poslje prvog postupka koristila utrogestan dobro bi oprala ruke i još dodatno sa četkicom oribala nokte .Dolje bi se obrisala vlažnom maramicom i svejedno me cijelu iziritiralo.Sada više nokte ne ribam i stvarno mi za sada ništa ne smeta.
U apoteci su me znali čudno gledat kada bi pitala da mi daju nekakvu mast jer me utrogestan iritira.Jedna mi čak rekla neka radim briseve na klamidiju.
To mi je bilo glupo jer sam prije postupka napravila sve briseve i znala sam da nije to u pitanju.

----------


## skandy

pirica,mislim da je i meni moj doktor govorio za taj canesten.samo ja sam zaboravila kako se zove dočim sam izašla iz ordinacije.sad sam se sjetila kada si ti rekla.

----------


## uporna

Nije ni čudo kad 3x dnevno guramo prste da nešto i poberemo. Treba jako paziti da se dobro operu ruke, nokti i uklone tragovi sapuna ali nekada niti to nije dovoljno.

----------


## k&s

> Ajde da pitam ovdje..
> 
> Kako sigurno staviti utrogestan a da na unesemo gljivice ili bakterije?
> Prsti nam sigurno nisu sterilni....   :/


Meni je mog ginić samoinicijativno sugerirao da si kupim rukavice za jednokratnu upotrebu (kirurške) i da ih svaki put kad stavljam utriće koristim. Tako sam i napravila. Imaš ih u apoteci za kupiti - čini mi se da su bile  oko 35 kn - 100 kom.

----------


## pirica

ja ću poludit   :Sad:  
trebala sam sutra kod ginićke, ali počelo mi neko mrljanje
je li moguće da ako je to peckanje od utrića da prođe s M

----------


## alec

*pirica* - ako je peckanje od utrića, proći će sa m.

----------


## †mummy_s

Podižem sa pomalo blentavim pitanjem. Kako znat eda je utrić "dovoljno duboko"? naime ja nemam pojma što to znači dovoljno. nekome je problem umetnuti i tampon..meni osobno nije ali znam da mi utrić dalje od 2/3 prsta ne ide (oprostite na izrazu). Imam tu neki džep u koji mu upadnu i uza sav trud ni makac dalje. MM se ne želi baviti tim problemima.Probala sam s aplikatorom za vaginalnu kremu i iako se ini praktično (i sterilno u nekoj mjeri) strah me da se ne ozlijedim jer je plastika aplikatora prilično tvrda i neugodna a gurati je svaki dan 2-3 puta...

Od nuspojava tvrd trbuh i zatvor do bola!

----------


## †mummy_s

ini praktično = čini praktično   :Embarassed:

----------


## uporna

Kupi si 100 komada kirurških rukavica u apoteci - bolja opcija nego bez, a čudne su te naše unutrašnjosti i meni nekada zastrane i izgube se u krivinama. Uglavnom uspijem ugurati prst do kraja.
A za zatvor draga skuhaj suhe šljive kao kompot i proradit će sve.  :Wink:

----------


## tikica_69

Kupite si Canesten tablete sa aplikatorom. Mozete ga ocistiti alkoholom nakon svake upotrebe. Na vrh aplikatora stavite tabletu, gurnete sto dublje mozete u rodnicu i pritiskom na vrh aplikatora, tabletica izleti van. 
Tak je super a i ode dosta duboko kako i treba. A Canesten se obicno iskoristi nakon utrica. Evo, ovaj put sam i ja gljivice dobila od njih.

----------


## tikica_69

E da...i cijena je 21kn   :Wink:

----------


## Jelena

Ja sam u Njemackoj uzimala neki progesteronski gel koji je bio u nekoj plastičnoj cjevcici, nalik kemijskoj olovci, koja je na kraju imala kao neku pumpicu i svaki put se nova raspakiravala, stavila dolje i stisnula se pumpica, a "alat" u kantu za smece, tako da je rizik infekcije bio zbilja minimiran. Zaboravila sam nazalost kako se zvao taj lijek. Cijene lijekova u Nj. su u pravilu podjednake kao kod nas, cesto i nize. Taj aplikator sto Tikica_69 preporuca bi trebao biti OK.

Sad 11 dana uzimam utrice 3x2 vaginalno od punkcije i spava mi se stalno i kosa i cicke i stolica i trbuh, ali nisam zbog toga lose volje, naprotiv bas sam dobre volje. Jedino mi je bed na poslu si ih stavljati.

----------


## uporna

Pa na poslu ih probaj popiti. Jedino ako te previše ošamute onda nemoj. I to je ok da si dobre volje. Pozitiva se traži.

----------


## skandy

mummy _s,ja ti utriče stavljam na stoječki i jednu nogu stavim na povišeno.(mislim da je tako najsigurnije da ne love  krivinu)sa srednjim prstom ih gurneš dokle god ide pa još malo poguraš.Nikada još nisu otišli toliko duboko da ih više nisam osjetila,ali mislim da je i  to dovoljno.

----------


## pirica

bila sam jučer kod soc.gin. nije me mogao pogledat zbog krvarenja, ali je rekao da nije nikakvo čudo to šta me pecka jer nakon toliko utrića da je to sasvim normalna iritacija, najgore šta može bit su gljivice mada on ne vjeruje u to i kaže da će se smirit, rekao mi je da na kraju M stavim 1 canesten vaginaletu i da će sve bit 5, a ako se nastavi da dođem. ja već 3 dana pijem lactogyn i to 2 dnevno i moram se pohvalit peckanja više nema.
mummy ja utrić gurnem onoliko koliko mi je prst dug   :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja od prekjučer pijem 3x2 nakon punkcije i totalno se osjećam pospano, malaksalo i vrti mi se  :shock:  
Danas sam skoro cijeli dan u krevetu, pa neznam je li to od utrića ili posljedica punkcije (bilo je s anestezijom i krvarila)

----------


## skandy

željka,to ti je od utriča.Idruge cure su to spominjale,a i pročitala sam na uputama za takve reakcije kada se uzimaju oralno.

----------


## Zeljka33

> Kupite si Canesten tablete sa aplikatorom.


može li se to kupiti bez recepta i treba li naglasiti "s aplikatorom"?

----------


## tikica_69

Bez recepta. Ja poslala SM. Trazis Canesten vaginalete sa aplikatorom i to je to   :Kiss:

----------


## ponedjeljak

Molim vas za vaša iskustva.

Bila sam na transferu prošli mjesec i 20 dana koristila utrogestan vag. Beta je negativna i idem ponovno na postupak (prirodni!).

Da li je moguće da mi utrogeston poremeti ciklus? Danas sam bila na folikulometriji i još uvijek su mali folikuli,  mada je cca. 15. dan od krvarenja. 
U biti i teško mi je odrediti koji je bio 1. dan, ali otprilike je 15. dan danas.

I što? dođem na posao nakon folikul. i vidim krvarenje. Ne prejako, ali ga ima na papiru.

----------


## alec

*ponedjeljak* - meni nakon utrogestana obično ciklus ne štima tj. skrati mi se. možda je to ovulatorno krvarenje  :/ ?

----------


## ponedjeljak

Moguće. ali bi mi onda folikul mogao biti malo veći.
sad je ispod 10 mm. to je premalo za ovulaciju

----------


## tikica_69

> *ponedjeljak* - meni nakon utrogestana obično ciklus ne štima tj. skrati mi se. možda je to ovulatorno krvarenje  :/ ?


Tako i meni

----------


## tini

Ponedjeljak, a možda je ovulacija bila ranije?  Zašto nisi išla ranije na folikulometriju 7-8d.c. ?

----------


## ponedjeljak

> Ponedjeljak, a možda je ovulacija bila ranije?  Zašto nisi išla ranije na folikulometriju 7-8d.c. ?


jesam. isto su bili mali.

----------


## Naomi

Da li je moguca napuhnutost i napeti trbuh od utrica? A lagani grcevi?
Koristim ih 3x dnevno, vaginalno.

----------


## bebomanka

*Naomi* da,moguce je..To je normalna nuspojava pri koristenju utrica..

A sad pitanje od mene..Sto vama znaci 3x dnevno?? Redovno svakih 8 sati ili kako stignete??
Meni to bas nije moguce uvijek stavljati u isto vrijeme pa svrljam..jel to velik problem??

----------


## Naomi

*Bebomanka*, ja se trudim stavljati uvijek u isto vrijeme, ali puno puta je to nemoguce, pogotovo na poslu. Mislim da treba pokusati okvirno svakih 8 sati, ali mislim da ne mora biti idealno.   :Heart:

----------


## mromi30

bebomanka ja ti stavim kad stignem,otprilike to bude u isto vrijeme,ali ne gledam da bude razmak svakih osam sati.vjerujem da bi doktor naglasio ili napisao svako osam sati.
što se tiče umetanja MM je bio maltretiran što se tiče toga,jer ja nikad ništa nisam dolje gurala  :Laughing:  ,pa mi ih je morao stavljati on.kad sam radila AIH,onda nisam mirovala pa kad bi išla na posao u 6 sati uredno bi ga budila da mi ih stavlja  :Rolling Eyes:  .pošto sad radi skoro po cijele dane morala sam sama naučiti.

----------


## Naomi

Mene tako sve pece od tih utrica   :Sad:  Ne znam da li si na neki nacin mogu olaksati, ad bude barem malo manje neugodno?

----------


## enya22

> Mene tako sve pece od tih utrica   Ne znam da li si na neki nacin mogu olaksati, ad bude barem malo manje neugodno?


Pij acidofil, ili nesto slicno. Mozes si nabaviti i neke probiotik tablete, ovdje se zovu Lactogyn. ~~~~~~~ da peckanje prestane   :Love:

----------


## Naomi

Hvala, enya   :Love:  Bacam se promptno na acidofil i jogurt!

----------


## Jelena

što se intervala tiče, meni je dr. naglasio da svakih osam sati uzmem utrice, pa sam uzimala u 6, 14 i 22h, s tim da je ovaj u 14 znao biti 15 minuta prije ili kasnije.
inace ne vjerujem da sve mora biti supersterilno jer i inace kod odnosa nije sve supersterilno. naravno da sam i ja maksimalno pazila da je sve savrseno cisto, za svaki slucaj. ono sto mislim da je vazno je da nije dolje vlazno. ja sam nosila male pamucne uloscice. vjerojatnije mi je da se neke kulture razviju u vlaznom i toplom okruzenju.

----------


## pirica

> Mene tako sve pece od tih utrica   Ne znam da li si na neki nacin mogu olaksati, ad bude barem malo manje neugodno?


o da znam kako ti je   :Love:  , ja sam si kupila canesten i kad osjetim da počinje peć samo malo namažem i za sad (12 dana) super funkcionira, a prošli mj. je bilo grozna već me 8. dan sve peklo

----------


## pirica

> što se intervala tiče, meni je dr. naglasio da svakih osam sati uzmem utrice, pa sam uzimala u 6, 14 i 22h, s tim da je ovaj u 14 znao biti 15 minuta prije ili kasnije.
> inace ne vjerujem da sve mora biti supersterilno jer i inace kod odnosa nije sve supersterilno. naravno da sam i ja maksimalno pazila da je sve savrseno cisto, za svaki slucaj. ono sto mislim da je vazno je da nije dolje vlazno. ja sam nosila male pamucne uloscice. vjerojatnije mi je da se neke kulture razviju u vlaznom i toplom okruzenju.


a taj u 14 si stavljala na poslu  :? 
ja ih kad je radni tj. stavljam 6:30, 17:30 i kad idem spavat (cca 24-01)
preko vikenda sam uredna svako 8 sati   :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

i ja sam ih štreberski stavljala svakih 8 sati
ali znala sam i kasniti/uraniti
mislim da nije tako bitno...

cure, al ne bi vas smjelo peckati, pa kako ćete do kraja cijelog prvog tromjesečja?

*pirice*, smije se canesten u trudnoći?
možda da probaš kantarionovo ulje?
menji je mrak, ja se s njim mazala preventivno i sve 5!

----------


## pirica

> i ja sam ih štreberski stavljala svakih 8 sati
> ali znala sam i kasniti/uraniti
> mislim da nije tako bitno...
> 
> cure, al ne bi vas smjelo peckati, pa kako ćete do kraja cijelog prvog tromjesečja?
> 
> *pirice*, smije se canesten u trudnoći?
> možda da probaš kantarionovo ulje?
> menji je mrak, ja se s njim mazala preventivno i sve 5!


smije, provjereno

----------


## Jelena

> a taj u 14 si stavljala na poslu  :? 
> ja ih kad je radni tj. stavljam 6:30, 17:30 i kad idem spavat (cca 24-01)
> preko vikenda sam uredna svako 8 sati


jesam, ali ja imam dosta slobode na poslu i dijelim wc s 4-5 zena, i taj izgleda dosta pristojno.

----------


## annabell

Cure, moze jos jedno pitanje od jedne koja se tek sprema na utriće nakon ET. Jeli zbilja svejedno koristi li se oralno ili vaginalno? Naime, kako reče netko ranije, meni je to malo čudno da je baš svejedno, mislim, potpuno je... različito...
Ja planiram isto to nekako izvesti na poslu (ili kombinirati prije posla i odmah kad dođem s posla), a ovo sa aplikatorom mi se čini dobra stvar. 
Pogotovo ako trebam stavljati dva odjednom  :/ , jel da?

----------


## andream

> Jeli zbilja svejedno koristi li se oralno ili vaginalno?


Meni su sestre na VV rekle da bi trebalo ujutro i navečer stavljati vaginalno, a ovaj u sredini dana može onda oralno. Uglavnom sam tako i postupala.

----------


## ina33

> Jeli zbilja svejedno koristi li se oralno ili vaginalno?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Meni su sestre na VV rekle da bi trebalo ujutro i navečer stavljati vaginalno, a ovaj u sredini dana može onda oralno. Uglavnom sam tako i postupala.


Ginići najviše vole vaginalno + pola sata ležanja, naravno, to je teško izvedivo u sredini dana. Ja sam, jer me pijenje koma zamantavalo na poslu - ovaj u sredini dana stavljala pa sjeduckala više, onaj navečer bi stavila vaginalno, ako bi mi trebalo uspavljivanje, onda bi ga popila, onaj jutarnji uglavnom stavila i odmirovala tih pola sata.

----------


## lila_mk

ja ih stavljam isklucivo vaginalno za sada nemam neke probleme osvem napuhani trbuh , no mozes kombinirati kako tebi odgovara  :Kiss:

----------


## nikka

ujutro i navečer vaginalno, a preko dana oralno.
kad ih popijem nakon 20 min. imam užasne vrtoglavice i jako
sam pospana  :Grin:

----------


## Pepita

Ja nisam nikad primijetila nikakve simptome. Do 12. tj. trudnoće sam ih stavljala tri puta dnevno po dvije tbl.

----------


## @n@

Svejedno je da li ih koristiš vaginalno ili oralno.
Mislim da su razlike zanemarive.

----------


## tiki_a

Ranije sam uvijek uzimala oralno, a sad kombiniram. Vrtoglavica mi jako paše, a i raspoloženje mi digne. Jedino kad mi krene prerano, za vrijeme vožnje s posla nisam baš sretna, moram se jako skoncentrirati. Vaginalno stavljam prstima i to mi nikako ne odgovara jer mi se brzo javilo neko peckanje, nije baš higijenski. Super mi je progesteron crinone gel koji ima aplikator pa to ispadne skroz dobro. No za prirodnii IVF ga ne trebam koristiti.

----------


## Bebel

Ja ujutro i navečer (u 6 i 22 sata) stavljam vaginalno, ali meni puno toga iscuri van iako se trudim pogurati ih što dublje  :? i odležim 30 min.
Ovaj dnevni (14 sati) popijem jer sam na poslu. Prije nego što ovaj popijem potrudim se nešto pojesti pa me sad manje uspava  :Bouncing:

----------


## annabell

Znači, to je više po volji?
Meni se čini da će bit problema sa ovim curenjem i stavljanjem "dovoljno duboko" (to znam od nekih prijašnjih vaginaleta) ali svakako želim napraviti sve što bolje za   :Saint:  pa ću se potruditi. Ako mislite da dr više preporučuju vaginalno, a i ako vam je tako loše od oralnog, nadam se da ću uspjeti vag. Super je znati da se može kombinirati. Ja sam prvo pomislila- ako se odlučiš za jedno da moraš stalno tako   :Embarassed:  
A još ću potražiti i onaj aplikator...  :Wink:

----------


## Lutka

cure, da li ijednoj od vas koje koristite Utrogestan, temperatura tijela dođe i do 37? meni da, pa ne znam da li je to za brinuti se... :/

----------


## ponedjeljak

> cure, da li ijednoj od vas koje koristite Utrogestan, temperatura tijela dođe i do 37? meni da, pa ne znam da li je to za brinuti se... :/



ja sam dva dana imala 37.3.  
cure su spominjale da to može imati veze sa implantacijom ili tako nešto.

----------


## pirica

> cure, da li ijednoj od vas koje koristite Utrogestan, temperatura tijela dođe i do 37? meni da, pa ne znam da li je to za brinuti se... :/


da to je normalno jer progesteron podiže temperaturu, iz istog tog razloga je temperatura povišena i u trudnoći

----------


## Lutka

pirice, ponedjeljak   :Kiss:   hvala

----------


## rebeca

Vidjela sam da ste napisale da je bolje stavljati utriće vaginalno.Ja svaki put kiad ih stavim ili moram na wc ili sam žedna, ili moram ovo ili ono... Nekako mi sed čini kad tako brzo usanem, da mi dosta iscuri, pa se mislim jeli možda bolje piti ih ili kombinirati ako se može? Jedan puz vag., a jedan oralno?

----------


## nenicamawa

Hmmm vidim mnoge od vas koriste Utrogestan,ja sam radila inseminaciju i gin mi nije rekla da moram uzimati.
Imam simptome kao da uzimam,umorna sam i samo mi se spava.  :?

----------


## rebeca

To mi je baš čudno, ja sam radila 4 ineseminacije, i svaki put dr. mi je rekao da ih uzimam. Čak su bili i različiti dr.

----------


## Lutka

> Vidjela sam da ste napisale da je bolje stavljati utriće vaginalno.Ja svaki put kiad ih stavim ili moram na wc ili sam žedna, ili moram ovo ili ono... Nekako mi sed čini kad tako brzo usanem, da mi dosta iscuri, pa se mislim jeli možda bolje piti ih ili kombinirati ako se može? Jedan puz vag., a jedan oralno?


rebeca, utrogestani se najbolje apsorbiraju ako se primjenjuju vaginalno, jer se zaobilazi prvi prolaz lijeka kroz jetru i područje rodnice dobro "upije" lijek. vidim da ima cura koje kombiniraju jer neke zbog posla i obaveza ne mogu, kad je vrijeme, vaginalno staviti lijek pa ga uzmu oralno. Ja ne volim stavljat baš nikakve vaginalete jer uvijek imam osjećaj da ih nisam stavila duboko, ali s ovima se fakat trudim.   :Smile:  
tako ti je moj savjet, ako ti je dok rekao da ih stavljaš vaginalno, da ih tako i staviš. prije toga ajde na wc (da ne moras na piii   :Smile:  ), a do kreveta stavi čašu vode, knjigu ili šta već...telefoniraj...bleji u tv dok ne prođe bar 20-30 min od aplikacije.

----------


## rebeca

Uvo sad sam baš tako i napravila i uvijek se mislim jesam li dovoljno duboko gurnila, a nekako me strah gurati prste duboko :? 
I možda sam u krivu, ali redcimo ako sam na moru i taman kad bi ih trebala staviti ja sam još na plaži. Mogu ja otići do wc i oprati ruke, ali opet nekako mislim da mi je sigurnije i higijenskiji popiti :?

----------


## Lutka

> Uvo sad sam baš tako i napravila i uvijek se mislim jesam li dovoljno duboko gurnila, a nekako me strah gurati prste duboko :? 
> I možda sam u krivu, ali redcimo ako sam na moru i taman kad bi ih trebala staviti ja sam još na plaži. Mogu ja otići do wc i oprati ruke, ali opet nekako mislim da mi je sigurnije i higijenskiji popiti :?


a baš si smišna   :Laughing:  , nema te čega biti strah...
i to sa plažom, ne znam kako ćeš izvesti   :Laughing:  ...i da ih staviš vaginalno, pa da posli, uplivaš, nema ti smisla. a što se tiče higijene, ipak je bolje vaginalete stavit doma u krevetu nego na pješćanoj plaži, a uostalom, ni keksanje nijednoj od nas nije u "sterilnim uvjetima", pa ne bi smio biti nikakav problem čistim prstima staviti lijek.
ne znam što ti reći...ja živim 30 metri od mora, a otkad stavljam Utrogestane ne znam da li sam se ijednom okupala. Pokušaj namjestiti uzimanje vaginaleta onda kad nisi na moru.  :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

meni je dr. rekao da se normalno kupam, radim sve sto i prije. od utrica sam prvi puta u zivotu cviljavog lica   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pinky

evo mene opet....

do kojeg dana trebam gurati ove dosadne utrice? danas mi je 14. dan nakon ciljanih odnosa, dakle 14. dan 3x2 utrogestana te 30 dc... znam da je vrijeme da napravim test, al necu do ponedjeljka, frka mi je...

----------


## rozalija

Pinky draga ja sam utriće uvijek koristila do bete, to znači do onog dana kada bi doktor nakon postupka rekao da uradim betu, većinom 14 dan nakon postupka. Pošto sam do sada imal ukupno 6 negativnih beta odmah kada bi saznala rezultat bete stop utrićima kako bi što prije dobila menzes, jer bi u svim dosadašnjim mojim postupcima menga mi znala od utrića da kasniti po 2-3 dana. 

Zato draga ti uradi testić ili betu da saznaš rezultate a ako budu pozitivni nastavi dalje sa utrićima a ako ne onda STOP. 

Od   :Heart:   ti želim ovu prvu varijantu da nas obraduješ sa velikim + ili ogromnom betom, pa će i korištenje utrića biti lakše, znam da dotuže stavljati. 
S   :Heart:   R   :Heart:  E   :Heart:  T   :Heart:  N   :Heart:  O   :Heart:  !

----------


## Pinky

rozalija   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Reni76

podižem temu jer imam jedno pitanje:

da li je moguće pod utrićima dobiti neku upalu dolje. 
Pitam jer me jajnici rasturaju, a sinoć me je toliko bolilo da sam morala popiti tabletu.
Ne vjerujem da sam trudna jer mi je napravljen AIH kao utjeha za neuspjelu aspiraciju- prazni folikuli

----------


## mačkulina

mene utrogestan drogira...zaspim odmah i to je to

da li vama se pojavljuju veliki prištevi po cijelom tijelu od njega?

----------


## BLIZU

mpguce je dobiti upalu pogotovo ako se ruke dobro ne operu bez uvrede 
moguci je i pojacan iscjedak peckanje zatvor pospanost pojacano izlucivanje sline sve je to normalna pojava kod th s utricima

----------


## BubaSanja

Meni je par dana nakon korištenja utrića počelo peckanje koje sam riješila sa promjenom dnevnih uložaka (kupila sam si one iz Bio & Bio) i to je riješilo stvar.

----------


## BLIZU

> mpguce je dobiti upalu pogotovo ako se ruke dobro ne operu bez uvrede 
> moguci je i pojacan iscjedak peckanje zatvor pospanost pojacano izlucivanje sline sve je to normalna pojava kod th s utricima


ovo za upalu odnosi se na vaginalnio stavljanje utrica

----------


## Tonka30

Meni se isto javlja povremeno peckanje, i iscjedak. Imate li možda kakvo rješenje za peckanje? Dnevne uloške koristim i inače i od transfera ih mijenjam nekolko puta dnevno. Jel postoji kakva mast možda?
Trbuh mi je ogroman, sva sam naduta. Pospanost i ošamućenost sada nemam. U 6.mj sam bila na AIH i onda sam od utrogestana  bila doslovce ošamućena. Sada, odnosno za sada ništa.

----------


## necija mama

Prošli mjesec sam ih pila 3x1 - napuhnula sam se ko žaba,
apetit mi je bio ko da nisam danima jela, pa sam pritom dobila 2 kg...
Kad sam ih prestala pit nakon par dana napuhnutost je prošla, ali kilice baš i ne... :/ 
Ovaj mjesec ih ujutro i navečer stavljam, a popodnevnu pijem (iz praktičnih razloga) - apetit mi je normalan, 
malo sam se napuhala, ali sam zato isto kao i mnoge od vas osjetila peckanje. Protumačila sam to kao posljedicu hm... kako da se izrazim... 
viška vlage   :Grin:  od iscurivanja same kapsulice. Pomaže mi nekoliko puta promijeniti dnevni ulošak, ali ne bilo koji...   :No-no:   shvatih da mi odgovaraju samo naturella light...
Nisam htjela reklamirat, možda nekom pomogne

----------


## storiatriste

Ja utriće pijem i nemam nikakve simptome osim napuhanosti   :Grin:

----------


## tikica_69

Ja sam zbog abnormalne napuhanosti i simptoma "ne mogu uci u nijedne hlace" pocela zadnji puta piti Utrice, pa su mi se onda javili kronicna vrtoglavica, nevjerojatan umor, izuzetan apetiti, napuhavanje nesto slabijeg intenziteta i opet (kao i svaki put) jos 1 kg vise, koji naravno ne ode...samo se trbuh ispuse   :Mad:  
Sad ti budi pametan...piti ili stavljati  :? 
Znam da je ucinkovitije stavljati, pa cu ipak onda nastaviti tako   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## srki

Imam problem.23.11 imala sam ET.9.12 radila sam betu i negativna je.Utrice sam prestala koristiti 9.12 ja jos nemam M iako mi je danas 40 dan,nikada mi nije ovoliko kasnila.Da li je itko imao slican problem?Zasto ne dobivam M?
Doktor mi je rekao ako na dobijem za tjedan dana da dodjem na ultrazvuk. :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## pirica

> Imam problem.23.11 imala sam ET.9.12 radila sam betu i negativna je.Utrice sam prestala koristiti 9.12 ja jos nemam M iako mi je danas 40 dan,nikada mi nije ovoliko kasnila.Da li je itko imao slican problem?Zasto ne dobivam M?
> Doktor mi je rekao ako na dobijem za tjedan dana da dodjem na ultrazvuk. :?  :?  :?  :?


jesi li bila na stimulaciji

----------


## laky

uzima li sutrogestan do 12 tjedna T ili i 12 tjedanT?

----------


## taMarelica

ja se sutra skidam s utrica na kojima sam bila od ET, dva i pol mjeseca.   doza je bila 3X2, a zadnja cetiri dana 3X1. 

kakva su vasa iskustva skidanja ?

----------


## enya22

I mene zanima kako je najbolje prestati stavljati/uzimati utrogestan? Dr. R. mi je rekao da mogu prestati odjednom (od pozitivne bete stavljam 3x1), tj. da ga uzimam jos tjedan dana (do cca. 12-12+3 tj.), a onda prestanem. Kako imam jos jednu kutiju, rekao je neka potrosim to sto imam, pa razmisljam da one preostale (nakon sto prode 12+3) jos stavljam u manjoj dozi (npr. 2x1, pa 1x1) i onda skroz prestanem.

----------


## ZO

enya ja bih napravila kao i ti da sam na tvom mjestu, nadam se da ću uskoro biti   :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## enya22

*ZO*  :Kiss:  Hvala! Ja ti cvrsto drzim fige za to!  :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Utriće sam koristila 3x2 do 12-tog tjedna, 13.-ti tjedan sam uzimala 2x2, a zadnji 14.ti tjedan 2x1...
taMarelica, nakon prestanka sam osjetila ogromno olakšanje   :Laughing:  i to je bilo to!

----------


## ksena28

podižem ovu temu jer su i meni nuspojave od utrića nejasne... jajnici me rasturaju, bol onako kao pred menstruaciju. onda je neki dan bilo sasvim malo krvi. koža je ultra suha, a prištići nekako uspjevaju naći put na licu  :? 
sise mi nisu tako velike kao od klomifena, ali sam zato konstatno gladna.
e da i vrti mi se u glavi jako, promjene raspoloženja su učestale...

----------


## rikikiki

> podižem ovu temu jer su i meni nuspojave od utrića nejasne... jajnici me rasturaju, bol onako kao pred menstruaciju. onda je neki dan bilo sasvim malo krvi. koža je ultra suha, a prištići nekako uspjevaju naći put na licu  :? 
> sise mi nisu tako velike kao od klomifena, ali sam zato konstatno gladna.
> e da i vrti mi se u glavi jako, promjene raspoloženja su učestale...


Ja sam prištiće uvijek dobivala od klomifena ... od utrića ne!

----------


## tikica_69

Vrtoglaviaca i promjene raspolozenja imam i ja od Utrica

----------


## mačkulina

točno...vrtoglavica i divljanje hormona.

Ja sam već 20 tjedana trudna i ja ga još koristim, tj moj ginekolog smatra da je on jako dobar u kombinaciji sa heperinom za moju eto nikakvu krv.

Imam osjećaj da otupiš nakon nekoliko tjedana ali da je naporno piti taj čisti progesteron jest.

Kako se stvari čine, i kako mi doktor reće da ću ga piti do 30 tjedna., jer od 20-30 tjedna nastupa za autoimune bolseti rizično razdobolje

----------


## pčelica2009

meni je nekako lakše otkada pijem utriće a stavljam Crinone gel koji ima aplikator pa ne moram gurati prste unutra(još se onako kotrlja ona kuglica čudno).Inače svaki puta dobijem 3kg ali odu nakon 15 dana(mislim da je to višak tekućine koji se nakupi).A što se tiče pospanosti-to mi štima-dr. i preporučuje poslijepodnevni mali spavanac.

----------


## amyx

ksena28, od utriča se i meni stalno spavalo, bila sam non stop gladna, sise su me bolile za pop..., vrtilo mi se i tak. Sve ti je to normalno. Hormoni malo luduju od svega toga.  :Joggler:

----------


## mimi3

mee ne bole cike, niti me išta peče , al sam jako gladna i žedna. i samo bi ležala. čim se moram ustat unervozim se  :Razz:  to valjda tako mora bit. i skočila mi temperatura na 37, 2, i još mi se upalio i zub , boli ko vrag, i baš se sad sjetio,a nije me bolio 3 godine. mm me zeza pa jel ne znam da trudnice bole zubi? cure držite se, sve ćemo mi to preživit  :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

zaboravila sam ubrojiti vrtoglavicu... neki dan pravim kavu, onu najbolju tursku, i sipam si u šalicu, ali umjesto u nju prospem si onako vruću sa štednjaka po ruci   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  sad mi je smiješno, al bilo je   :Sad:

----------


## ivica_k

već 2 dana (od 13. dpt) imam smeđe brljanje tj. iscjedak
gin. mi kaže da je to pod utrogestanom normalno :/ 
i dalje ga stavljam vaginalno....imate li iskustva, koliko bi to brljanje moglo potrajati?

----------


## Bebel

> već 2 dana (od 13. dpt) imam smeđe brljanje tj. iscjedak
> gin. mi kaže da je to pod utrogestanom normalno :/ 
> i dalje ga stavljam vaginalno....imate li iskustva, koliko bi to brljanje moglo potrajati?


Kod mene slično.
Prije 2 dana nakon povratka sa puta, trag utrogestana pomješan vjerojatno s malo krvi jer je bio rozi. Jutros malo smeđeg traga. Imam OK betu, ali me strah da se moja mrvica ipak bori za opstanak.

Kao što* ivica_k* pita da li je netko imao slično iskustvo u tjednima dok raste ß?

----------


## samosvoja

Jesam ja Bebel.Koliki ti je progesteron?Pod hitno izvadi progesteron,meni je bio nizak i uz 3 puta 2 utrogestana dobila sam bila injekcije progesterona  :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

*samosvoja* hvala za info.
Nadam se da ponedjeljak nije kasno za vađenje progesterona  :?.
Inače mi je 21 dc bio u nekoj srednjoj vrijednosti.
Da li si ti pila utroće ili si ih stavljala vaginalno? Ja one u sredini dana pijem, a jutarnji i večernji stavljam vaginalno.

----------


## samosvoja

Ja ih stavljam vaginalno.Cak i kad sam na poslu.Gurnem ih duboko i ne iscuri nista.Nije ti kasno da u ponedeljak izvadis progesteron  :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

bebel, meni je dr. R također rekao neka uzmem injekciju progesterona, jer se zbog iscjetka utrogestan slabije resorbira.
također sam našla na stranim forumima gdje cure pišu da su uzimale jednom tjedno injekciju progesterona u slučajevima kao što je naš
bebel, samosvoja  :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

*ivica_k, samosvoja* hvala
Provjerit ću u ponedjeljak, a za sad se nadam da će biti OK.
Trenutno ostaje samo bijeli trag  :Saint:

----------


## rijecanka77

I kod mene nuspojeve poput vrtoglavice, promjene rapoloženja, glad, napuhanost trbuha i samo bi se izležavala...
Još imam i velikih problema sa tvrdom stolicom pa ne znam jel i to od utrića? To mi se nikad prije nije događalo. Dušu sam ispustila jutros :/

----------


## Šiškica

Pročitala sam temu od početka.. i pronašla hrpu siptoma   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Par dana sam maštala o pečenom svinjskom bunceku (inače jako rijetko jedem svinjetinu) MM je    :Laughing:   i jučer idem s posla u mesnicu po pečeni buncek.. najela sam se i naguštala ko velika.. danas sam ga dio makla  iz fržidera - onak finog hladnog   :Laughing:   .. mislim da je buncek i sutra za ručak   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
moram reći da me nikad nije tako jaka želja za određenom hranom hvatala.

imam i lagani zatvor   :Grin:  , umorna sam, vučem se po kući ko krepana mačka, promjene raspoloženja me muče a gudi do jučer baš ništa...

----------


## tinaka

Da li postoji neko pravilo kak dugo nakon umetanja utrogestana se ne bi smjelo pišati? Naime, ja sam stalno žedna i pijem puno tekućine, i nakon što pol sata odležim s utrićima, već mi hoće puknuti mjehur. :/

----------


## pirica

> Da li postoji neko pravilo kak dugo nakon umetanja utrogestana se ne bi smjelo pišati? Naime, ja sam stalno žedna i pijem puno tekućine, i nakon što pol sata odležim s utrićima, već mi hoće puknuti mjehur. :/


pa na VV-u kažu da bi trebalo 30min nakon stavljanja odležat

----------


## Daisy@

meni se po njima užasno užasno vrtilo. Toliko da sam se morala držati za neki predmet da ne padnem. :shock: 
i to jedno sat i pol nakon uzimanja,i onda bi prošlo.

----------


## Šiškica

Imam pitanjce.. ak mi može tko pomoći!!

Koliko treba utrogestanu da se izluči  iz tijela?

Zadnji sam stavila u utorak navečer a tijelo se ponaša kao da ih još uvjek koristim!!!
Muka mi je i muči me zatvor..

----------


## Denny

Kod mene 2 - 3 dana. Da sam ga prestala stavljati u utorak navečer, danas bi mi popustili simptomi i otprilike večeras ili ujutro bi stigla m.

----------


## rijecanka77

U petak ujutro moram kod dr. na uzv i uzeti će mi briseve jer izgleda imam neku upalu - 8/9 tjedan trudnoće.  
E sad, ne znam da li mogu staviti zadnji Utrogestan vaginalno u četvrtak popodne tj. da li će to utjecati na valjanost briseva?  Ili da uzmem oralno, ali čitam na uputstvima da se u prvom tromjesečju trudnoće uzima isključivo vaginalnim putem.
Pa sad ne znam, kako ste vi radile???  :?

----------


## Umma

ovaj put pojavilo se nesto sto se pokazalo kao uobcajena pojava u vezi utragestona.
naime, sesti dan nakon transfera bila sam napuhana kao balon, stomak me je uzasno boli...zatvor...ma totalna katastrofa.
sada se malo smirlio ali jos uvijek patim od nadutosti.
vrtoglavice, mucnina i nervoza i da pospanost (samo bih spavala)

ranije osim nervoze, bolova u stomaku i ledjima nije bilo nekih drugih nus pojava.

----------


## Jim

Danas mi je 10 dan nakon aih, uzimam utrogestan vaginalno i to 2x2 dnevno. Cice su mi uvećane još od aih, a što dalje sve bolnije bradavice, 7 dan od aih sam imala nekakve grčeve u stomaku a i sada me kad kad zaboli kao da ću procuriti čak me tako zaboljelo nakon keksića, stalno sam kao omamljena, ništa mi se ne radi i spava mi se, ujutro me bole "krsta"  :Grin:  a 5 ili 6 dan nakon korištenja utrića imala sam val bobuljica koje su se sada povukle. 
Zaista sam zbunjena, ne znam da li da to pripisujem pms-u ili utrićima (ona treća situacija je nemoguća)?????
Help!!!! :/

----------


## Ginger

hop!
podižem ovu temu, jer tu ima jako puno o nuspojavama

----------


## Ginger

evo još jedna moja nuspojava-fleke po licu

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ginger, misliš da je to od utrića?

----------


## H2O

Ginger piješ li utriće ili ih stavljaš?

----------


## barbyRI

meni se tako lice opristavilo a nikad nisam imala pristavo..... :Razz:

----------


## Ginger

stavljam ih 3x2
ne mogu 100% tvrditi da je od utrića, al ne znam od čega bi bilo...
ništa nisam mijenjala, ni prehranu, ni kremice, ništa... a pojavilo se 3 dana nakon punkcije
u prethodnim postupcima, pa ni u trudnoći (koristila ih negdje do 13.tjedna) toga nije bilo

----------


## H2O

A ništa,mislila sam da ih piješ.Ne bi trebala imati nuspojava od stavljanja vaginalno.

 onda brijem da su to trudničke fleke

----------


## Mia Lilly

I meni je palo na pamet da su to trudnićke fleke..

----------


## Ginger

ma nisu trudničke, počele su prije transfera  :Smile:  (iako za trudoću pristajem i na fleke i na prištiće)
meni se od njih i spava i napuhnuta sam, bez obzira što ih uzimam vaginalno

----------


## Ginger

moje nuspojave u ovom postupku (vaginalno 3x2):
napuhnutost
povećane cice (dođe mi da ga koristim stalno...)
fleke na licu 
i glaaaaad

----------


## Mia Lilly

> moje nuspojave u ovom postupku (vaginalno 3x2):
> napuhnutost
> povećane cice (dođe mi da ga koristim stalno...)
> fleke na licu 
> i glaaaaad


Imam sve osim flekova...i meni super zgleda ova sportska četvorka!

----------


## rozalija

I kod mene nepisiva glad stalno sam gladnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa mogla bih po cijeli dan jesti.
I da naravno tu su velike cice, da moj muž padne u nesvijest kada me vidi.(hahahahaha)

----------


## Ginger

vi pričate o fakat velikim cicama... ja imam siću pa je meni ovo fakat promjena  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Danas mi je 2. dpt i stalno imam jako niski tlak, ne znam jel to nuspojava utrica. :Confused:

----------


## Snekica

Meni je 7.dpt, utrići 3x2, cice dvojka prešle na trojku  :Very Happy: ,stomak napuhnut, a lice kao da je bilo u ratu s prištevima... A nema ni godina dana da sam se prestala boriti s njima... :Mad: !

----------


## barbyRI

ja vidse ne znam sta da radim s mojim licem...jedne pristice jedva uspijem maknut sa svim zivim preparatima evo vec drugih,krcata sam,uzasno!!!! nikad u zivotu nisam imala takvo lice,cak u pubertetu mi bilo cisto skroz....

----------


## malena2

ej

----------


## Ginger

> Danas mi je 2. dpt i stalno imam jako niski tlak, ne znam jel to nuspojava utrica.


hm, ne znam.. ako ležiš stalno, možda ti je od toga...

----------


## Ginger

e da, povukle se fleke pa sad više ne znam jel to bilo od utrića
još malo mi je koža suha na nekim mjestima, al ni približno to nije kak je bilo...

----------


## TroYa

Htjela sam ovo podjelit s vama, i naravno ak je bilo sličnih  situacija. 
od kad sam pocela uzimati U. konstantna glad i  napuhanost. Jucer (9 dpt) prvo zatvor cijeli dan a nakon toga sam s wc školjke pala u kupaoni u nesvijest (i to 2 puta u roku od 2 minute). nakon toga mučnina, povraćanje i konačno proljev. Provela cijeli dan u krevetu. Zvala moju doktoricu OP, veli mi da je vjerojatno neka viroza (nemam temperaturu), a primarna ginekologica veli da je moguće od hormona. Danas sam jos uvijek ošamućena al bolje. Nastavila sam stvaljati U. 3x2, al sad značajnije sumnjam da je ipak to možda malo previše.

----------


## fatamorgana

Molim vas da mi neko odagna dileme  :Smile:  danas je bila punkcija i rekli su da obavezno vec od danas pocnem sa Utrogestanom 3x2 vaginalno. Ja sam prvi put danas stavila dva komada u 14.00, sad imam dilemu kad da zguram uzimanje istih jos dva puta veceras do ponoci?

----------


## crvenkapica77

kako jos dva puta??     stavila si  u 14h  stavit ces oko 22h i ujutro oko 6h i tako........
ja stavljam   isto 3x2  .....moje vrijeme je    7h....15h....23h

----------


## ivica_k

fato, potpisujem crvenkapicu...napraviš tako i bit će sve ok!

----------


## fatamorgana

> fato, potpisujem crvenkapicu...napraviš tako i bit će sve ok!


jao znala sam da sam nesto zeznula. mm mi je rekao isto kao i vi a ja u strahu stavim ih opet u 19 sati  :Sad: 

valjda necu poludit od ovolikih silnih hormona. Dal sad da stavim utrice u neka doba noci il da sacekam do ujutro?

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja bi na tvom mjestu   stavila tek ujutro.....bit ce ti previse ako stavis  jos veceras.....a neces  pogrijesiti  puno ako  sacekas jutro i stavis i onda se drzis  onoga  odprilike  svakih  8h  stavljati....nista se ne brini.....

----------


## fatamorgana

crvenkapica, hvala velika, uzet cu shemu stavljanja utrica isto kao i ti, psa

----------


## fatamorgana

> crvenkapica, hvala velika, uzet cu shemu stavljanja utrica isto kao i ti, psa



pusa

----------


## crvenkapica77

nema na cemu  ..tu smo da pomazemo jedni drugima   :Wink:

----------


## zlatta

pozdrav svima, prepoznajem se u svim nuspojavama utrića, ali ja sam se udebljala puno kila, bokovi mi se raširili, noge (prepone) se jako povećale....kroz ove mjesece uzimanja utrića (bila jedna trudnoća, nažalost spontani) ali išla na aih pa od 15 dc utrići. Da li se kome dogodile ove promjene u "debelu Bertu" u bokovima i salu na trbuhu, ah da, i u guzi..

----------


## pčelica2009

Možda ti se povećalo od trudnoće.ja sam u 6.mjesecu trudnoće i noge su mi jače,raširila se u bokovima.Kažu da se vrati sve nakon poroda(u dogledno vrijeme.Meni su se čak grudi smanjile nakon prestanka uzimanja utrića(bile natekle pa splasnule)

----------


## snjeskica

cure ja trudna jako jako malo,dobla utrogestan jer imam povijest niskog progesterona pa me zanima dal ko od vas imao osjecaj suhoce dolje,ko da je jako suho,kao pred candidu,imma to vec 2 dana,plus jako jako mali smeckasi ,nikaj me ne svrbi sam je jako jako suho

----------


## andream

mene podosta svrbi, i to izvana, i isto sam na početku T. Tako mi je bilo i u prvoj trudnoći. I ja imam osjećaj suhoće. E sad, je li to od utrića ili nije, ne znam.

----------


## alma_itd

Ja mislim da je to od trudnoce a ne od utrica.

----------


## Vanchriban

Dobro jutro!

Ja sam cijelo vrijeme mislila da utrogestani pokazuju lažno pozitivan test na trudnoću i da zato treba vaditi betu a sad vidim da neke od vas rade testove.
Jel mogu onda umjesto bete napraviti test da se ne patim s uputnicama? Sutra mi bude dva tjedna od AIH.
Također me zanima jel mogu bilo koji test il preporučate neki "pouzdaniji"? hvala!

----------


## Gabi25

Vanchriban utrogestani ne mogu pokazati lažno pozitivan test.
Mislim da možeš napraviti test 2 tjedna od AIH-a, definitivno bi trebao pokazati, i svejedno ti je koji test, i oni jeftiniji i oni skuplji reagiraju na 25-50 jedinica.
Sretno!!!

----------

